#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  A good Hammock?

## Mr Earl

I want to find a place to buy a nice hammock. Bangkok? 
I'd love to find a cotton yucatan/mayan style hammock.

I've got a request into siamhammock in Chiang Rai. Anyone know of them?

----------


## DrAndy

I just bought two cotton Mayan style hammocks, they are wonderful, much better than the nylon chinese ones

sorry, I found them in a secondhand market in London, so not here

But they do open weave versions in SiSaket, with wooden bars at each end

Ok I will stop teasing you, you can get cotton ones in Kao San road, they are tie-dyed and look jazzy but are big enough, around B250

----------


## blackgang

You gonna have to go to Mexico to get a real good hammock, One house I had there was 3 storys on 100 Hectares, 8 bedrooms and 3 patios, each with full BBQs and a few hammocks,, damn was a nice place for $150 a month.

----------


## DrAndy

I got a big "marriage" hammock in Brasil

similar to the Mexican ones, thick white cotton, hand woven and so comfortable, with fringes and patterns woven in

----------


## blackgang

Did you ever try to fuck standing up in a hammock??

Damn thats tricky..

----------


## DrAndy

555  no. why would you though?

----------


## blackgang

Get enough XXXXX Madera and you try anything..

----------


## bucho

No need to run all the way to Mexico. If you check out the web, there's a tribe in Thailand who makes woven hammocks. I have their webaddress and contact details if you need, just send me a PM cause I don't know if I'm allowed to post that here.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

This lot do a very comfy hammock and they're in Thailand.

Stainless Outdoor Furniture | TreeMounT Outdoor Furniture | Stainless Steel Outdoor Furniture

----------


## blackgang

> No need to run all the way to Mexico.


But while you are there you can get some decent grub.

----------


## bucho

The company that makes good hammocks in Thailand is called Jumbohammock, if you search that online, you'll should find em.

----------


## blackgang

> This lot do a very comfy hammock and they're in Thailand. Stainless Outdoor Furniture | TreeMounT Outdoor Furniture | Stainless


God damn it Marmite, who in the fuck wants a stainless steel hammock?

----------


## Norton

> The company that makes good hammocks in Thailand is called Jumbohammock



Jumbo Hammock Catalogue

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> This lot do a very comfy hammock and they're in Thailand. Stainless Outdoor Furniture | TreeMounT Outdoor Furniture | Stainless
> 
> 
> God damn it Marmite, who in the fuck wants a stainless steel hammock?


The frame is stainless but the hammock is batyline.

----------


## blackgang

Damn, I would like to have a hammock like that one only would it be cheaper if I only took 2 girls, 3 might be a little heavy for a gentleman of my advancing years. :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Damn, I would like to have a hammock like that one only would it be cheaper if I only took 2 girls, 3 might be a little heavy for a gentleman of my advancing years.


Keep one in reserve to revive your old ass. :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

> The company that makes good hammocks in Thailand is called Jumbohammock


Well done to Norton for posting the link. Gives me a very good idea of what to do when Mrs. LoomB goes on one of her extended 'Temple bashes'

----------


## buycondojomtien

Hi,

Do you know where to buy hammocks at wholesale price in Bangkok ? Any supplier at CHATUCHAK or PRATUNAM ? Somewhere else ?

Thanks a lot.

----------


## jandajoy

^ Nope.

----------


## DrAndy

I bought some of those Chinese nylon hammocks in JJ market, they are OK

about B120 each incl cords

my best hammocks are hand made Brasilian cotton ones, really comfortable

----------


## hillbilly

The best ones that I have seen and bought in Thailand are made out of a single shoot of bamboo. Not easy to find anymore as they are made the old fashioned way, I will try to find a pic.

We buy ours for about B250 or so.

----------


## hillbilly

Not my pic but it is the same thing.



And yes if you can find the builder, they can make them bigger for _farangs_.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Just outside of Prachinburi, about 10 kilo, coming on the primary road from BKK there are several roadside makers and sellers of bamboo items of which hammocks are one of them.  Not sure of the price and sizes but if interested, I get up that way 3 or 4 times a year and can stop and make an inquiry if there is any interest.  There are lots of other items such as bamboo baby cribs, baby play pens, bamboo bungalows, bamboo bars, brooms, bamboo tables and chairs, etc....  Here is a colorful picture, best viewed with sunglasses on, with a hammock that can be seen if one looks hard enough.

----------


## DrAndy

> Not my pic but it is the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes if you can find the builder, they can make them bigger for _farangs_.


 
they look nice

are they comfortable?

----------


## hillbilly

They are very comfortable but I have found out that the bigger ones are best to stretch out on.

----------


## Anteak

> Originally Posted by bucho
> 
> The company that makes good hammocks in Thailand is called Jumbohammock
> 
> 
> 
> Jumbo Hammock Catalogue


You could cluster fuck in a hammock of that size.

----------


## jaywalker

Hammocks.......The story of my life.

----------


## copykill

Another source for good hammocks is "Thai Hammock".
In fact, this is the original maker in Thailand. It was started 22 Years ago, by a Swiss weaving engineer called Peter Schmid. What "Jumbohammock" Butch is selling  is....well .....not original.
"Thai Hammock" are a branch of "Thai Tribal Crafts" which is a non-Profit fair trade organization. They have 3 shops in Chiang Mai.




> I want to find a place to buy a nice hammock. Bangkok? 
> I'd love to find a cotton yucatan/mayan style hammock.
> 
> I've got a request into siamhammock in Chiang Rai. Anyone know of them?


I know them personnally they are based in Chiang khong. Impossible to order by email. If you moosey over to Chiang khong you will find them at Ta-Mi-La guest house, and they still have some available. 
It's a very small hammo, but well made




> You gonna have to go to Mexico to get a real good hammock, One house I had there was 3 storys on 100 Hectares, 8 bedrooms and 3 patios, each with full BBQs and a few hammocks,, damn was a nice place for $150 a month.


No need to travel this far....Just moosey on over to the fair trade shop near Thapae Gate Chiang Mai and you will find lot's of great hammocks !
They also have a shop near the clock tower in Chiang Rai.

----------


## stickmansucks

Hello,



 Any idea where to find cheap hammocks anywhere in Thailand ?




 Thanks.

----------


## kingwilly

Erm, read the thread, perhaps?

----------


## gusG

I go to the local market to buy cheap hamhocks.

----------


## stickmansucks

sorry but no information about what I want here.

I need the cheap PARACHUTE style hammock.

Any idea where I could find it at a market ?


Thanks.

----------


## Dillinger

> Any idea where I could find it at a market ?


In the hammock section :Smile: 

I got mine from a market. 200 baht

Think they are called called "Blay"

----------

